# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Vajzat shqiptare e nisin jetën seksuale që në moshën 13-vjeçare

## Konstantin

Tiranë  Sipas një studimi të bërë publik nga ana e të Institutit të Shëndetit Publik, vajzat shqiptare e nisin jetën seksuale që në moshën 13-vjeçare, duke ulur kështu moshën e pjekurisë seksuale.

Sipas specialistëve të këtij institucioni kryerja e marrëdhënieve seksuale në moshë të vogël është edhe ekspozim përballë sëmundjeve seksualisht të transmetueshme siç është Hiv apo Aids.

Lidhur më këtë problem shqetësues, Ministria e Arsimit, ajo e Shëndetësisë dhe PNUD do të nisin një fushatë intensive në shkollat e vendit. Ku dy nga këshillat kreysorë të paraqitura në këtë projekt do të jenë, këshillimi adoleshnëtëve për të mos nisur kontaktet seksule aq herët dhe në anën tjetër për marrjen e masave parandaluese për këto sëmundje.

Faza e parë e kësaj fushate ka përfunduar me trajnimin e 500 mësuesve. Ndërsa ndërgjegjësimi do të bëhet nëpërmjet spoteve vizuale dhe kartave të cila nga skanimi i kodit në celular do të përcjelljen mesazhe sensibilizuaese për masat mbrojtëse përpara nisjes së kontaktit seksual.

----------


## the admiral

*Vajzat shqiptare e nisin jetën seksuale që në moshën 13-vjeçare*

per mua eshte genjeshter. nuk e besoj.

----------


## Scion

Kjo eshte nga ato fushatat te tipit "Te zhvasim fondet publike" per te bere nje spot publicitar dhe anesh-anesh fusim naj lek ne xhep.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Konstantin

un besoj se nje numer i madh femrash e nisin qe ne ate kohe...

----------


## Kanina

tani qe ka femra qe e nisin jeten seksuale qe 13 vjec se vem ne diskutim. por te thuash qe vajzat shqiptare dmth ne pergjithesi ne shumic e nisin jeten seksuale qe 13 vjec atehere kjo eshte pak si e teperuar. ne skemi shume qe kemi kaluar ate moshe i mbajm mend shume mire ato kohe dhe skish shume gili vili ne ate kohe ne ate moshe. sbesoj te kete ndryshuar kaq shume situata ne nje periudh rreth 10 vjecare.

----------


## PINK

e dini cdo te thote te jesh 13 vjec? Nah e pabesueshme! Artikujt, gazetat shqiptare nuk para i besoj, se gjithmone shkruajne crap.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Titulli kryesor ish ky lajm???

Me ngjason qe kryeredaktoret jane pedofila ,,,,,,,,,,,,kryesisht.


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## the admiral

> un besoj se nje numer i madh femrash e nisin qe ne ate kohe...


numer i madh?! sa perqind?
per mua edhe po te ishin 5% do ishte shume.

nuk jemi ne amerike latine ne. andej edhe e fillojne ne kete moshe. madje edhe me heret shpesh.

----------


## Hard

> Vajzat shqiptare e nisin jetën seksuale që në moshën 13-vjeçare


...e quditshme...!!!!

 ...a ka ketu ne forum ndonje vajz qe kan nisur jeten seksuale qe ne moshen 13 vjeq....????

----------


## Konstantin

> numer i madh?! sa perqind?
> per mua edhe po te ishin 5% do ishte shume.
> 
> nuk jemi ne amerike latine ne. andej edhe e fillojne ne kete moshe. madje edhe me heret shpesh.


qe ne klas te 8 nje numer i madh fillojn dashurickat, ne gjysem matur ne shetitje i provojn te gjitha :d

----------


## smokkie

Me ne fund nje lajm i mire se na mbyten lajmet makabre me vrasje e vjedhje !!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Konstantin ka te drejte,lajmi eshte jo pak i vertete. Ketu ku jam une (ne Shqiperi normalisht) ka me dhjetra vajza qe e kane shpuar cipen qe ne moshen 13 vjecare ,ose po e them pa mbushur 15 vjec. Une te pakten njoh dhe di disa prej tyre. Ka nga ato qe jane eksperte,ka nga ato qe e bejne duke u nisur nga facebook lol,ka nga te gjitha llojet. Ketu ku jam une,e di me siguri qe raste te tilla nuk jane pak. Edhe sikur dy te ishin,jane shume. Dhe mbi te gjitha,eshte fenomen qe vjen dhe shtohet,rritet.
Ka dhe nga ato vajza qe vijne nga jashte shtetit,sidomos Itali dhe Greqi dhe e kujtojne cdo gje tralala dhe pasi i kane dhene draper andej me Marokene dhe Rumune,vijne ketu dhe nuk e harrojne zanatin. Theksoj qe behet fjale per moshat e vogla.

----------


## the admiral

> lajmi eshte jo pak i vertete. Ketu ku jam une (ne Shqiperi normalisht) ka me dhjetra vajza qe e kane shpuar cipen qe ne moshen 13 vjecare ,ose po e them pa mbushur 15 vjec. Une te pakten njoh dhe di disa prej tyre.


po nga e di ti blood? i ke mbajtur bishtukun (sic themi nga shkodra)???  :buzeqeshje: 
aman o burre se e dime se si fluturojne thashethemet ne shqiperi. 
edhe sikur nje djale te pije nje here dicka me nje vajze, thote:
- e sheh ate vajzen? kam bere seks me te para kaq kohesh.
- po pse nuk e pershendete te pakten? lol

nje mashkull mund te shpifi duke thene se ka kryer mardhenie me nje vajze kur ajo ishte ne moshen 13-14 vjec, gjoja sikur ka fituar ndonje trofe dhe te gjithe e besojne.

pastaj jam dakort me ty qe ne shqiperi femrat po behen gjithnje e me te "hapura". lol.

----------


## lisa12

smokkie nuk esht aspak lajm i mire perkundrazi dhe ky te vrasjet futet por vrasja fillon avash avash,dhe ajo qe nuk merr semundje ka pasoja te tj ............mesuesit dhe prinderit duhet ti edukojne dhe te merren me kete drejtim,une jam vete nene dhe do tme biente pika nese e marr vesht per vajzen time, mardhenia sexuale ka kohen e vet mesimet kaneme shume rendesi ne ate moshe

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> po nga e di ti blood? i ke mbajtur bishtukun (sic themi nga shkodra)??? 
> aman o burre se e dime se si fluturojne thashethemet ne shqiperi. 
> edhe sikur nje djale te pije nje here dicka me nje vajze, thote:
> - e sheh ate vajzen? kam bere seks me te para kaq kohesh.
> - po pse nuk e pershendete te pakten? lol
> 
> nje mashkull mund te shpifi duke thene se ka kryer mardhenie me nje vajze kur ajo ishte ne moshen 13-14 vjec, gjoja sikur ka fituar ndonje trofe dhe te gjithe e besojne.
> 
> pastaj jam dakort me ty qe ne shqiperi femrat po behen gjithnje e me te "hapura". lol.


Tani une s jam ketu per te te mbushur mendjen ty apo ndonje tjetri. Ju thate nuk na besohet,une thash ja qe ka ndodhur,ju nuk e besoni,une video juve nuk mund tju tregoj si e si qe te bindeni,dhe e di qe as jeni te interesuar. Nga e di une ? Une nuk flas ne ajer se kam nje postim per te shtuar. Eshte tjeter gje te thote nje cun ne muhabet tavoline,jam q**es i madh shume,dhe eshte tjeter qe ta pranoje goca kokeulur apo te shikosh prova qe s ke ci thua. Tani ti po do beso,po s do mos beso. Nuk ka pyll pa derra.Pse car kujton ti se vetem ne Shqiperi ndodhin keto? Une personalisht di disa raste ketu ku jetoj per keto lloj mardheniesh. Thash,shkak per kete eshte shoqeria ne radhe te pare,qe jane bere te gjithe sot njerez facebook-u,lexo nje link: Jeta njehere jetohet,shijoje,ajo torollacka qe ka filluar ti rritet gjoksi cik thote: TA PROVOJ NJEHERE UNE,CME GJEN. E mer ate tipin qe e shikon perdite nga nagjellat e shkolles dhe i jep draper,sepse jeta njehere jetohet ! Nje prej rasteve qe une di ,dhe e kam te vertetuar ,eshte nje 14 vjecare (shume,po shume e zhvilluar nga format e trupit dhe shume e lezetshme ne fytyre) me nje 20 vjecar ! 
Shqiperia po ecen  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## the admiral

> Tani une s jam ketu per te te mbushur mendjen ty apo ndonje tjetri. Ju thate nuk na besohet,une thash ja qe ka ndodhur,ju nuk e besoni,une video juve nuk mund tju tregoj si e si qe te bindeni,dhe e di qe as jeni te interesuar. Nga e di une ? Une nuk flas ne ajer se kam nje postim per te shtuar. Eshte tjeter gje te thote nje cun ne muhabet tavoline,jam q**es i madh shume,dhe eshte tjeter qe ta pranoje goca kokeulur apo te shikosh prova qe s ke ci thua. Tani ti po do beso,po s do mos beso. Nuk ka pyll pa derra.Pse car kujton ti se vetem ne Shqiperi ndodhin keto? Une personalisht di disa raste ketu ku jetoj per keto lloj mardheniesh. Thash,shkak per kete eshte shoqeria ne radhe te pare,qe jane bere te gjithe sot njerez facebook-u,lexo nje link: Jeta njehere jetohet,shijoje,ajo torollacka qe ka filluar ti rritet gjoksi cik thote: TA PROVOJ NJEHERE UNE,CME GJEN. E mer ate tipin qe e shikon perdite nga nagjellat e shkolles dhe i jep draper,sepse jeta njehere jetohet ! Nje prej rasteve qe une di ,dhe e kam te vertetuar ,eshte nje 14 vjecare (shume,po shume e zhvilluar nga format e trupit dhe shume e lezetshme ne fytyre) me nje 20 vjecar ! 
> Shqiperia po ecen .


nuk po te them genjeshtar, jo. pasi ato vajza per te cilat po flet, une as qe i njoh fare.
thjeshte jam skeptik kur thuhen gjithefare gjerash per vajzat ne shqiperi... kjo ngaqe i njoh meshkujt shqiptare.
shume jane te verteta pa dyshim (cdo dite e me te perdala behen), por nje pjese e madhe jane shpifje te meshkujve qe rrine gjithe diten neper kafene.

mjafton te shpifin 3 vete duke thene qe kane bere seks me nje x femer, ajo automatikisht u be kurva me e madhe e qytetit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po nqs do merrja per baze edhe muhabetet qe behen te lokali i LLAQIT nga *nacut* atehere 5 % e atyre vajzave qe vazhdojne shkollen 9-vjecare do ishin te virgjera.

----------


## Prudence

Nuk besoj qe ne pjesen me te madhe e fillojne aktivitetin sexual ne ket moshe.....por premisat jane sic thote tema.... :i ngrysur:

----------


## loneeagle

Opinioni im per ket artikull, pergjithesim, stereotype artikull pa baze pa fakte. Not to mention koficenti i genjeshtres ka qene 99.9% kur jane marre ne pyetje individet.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ne nje nga emisionet e Blendi Fevziut u prek kjo teme. Ne panel kishte Psikologe, Sociologe, Gazetar e Punonjes Social. Dhe ata njezeri pranuan publikisht se mosha kur femrat fillojne marredheniet seksuale eshte ulur ndjeshem. Te gjithe njezeri pranuan se nga gjimnazi dalin shume pak vajza te virgjergja e po ashtu pranuan se ne gjimnaz shkojne shume vajza te pavirgjera. 

Ne qe jetojme ne Shqiperi e dime qe ky eshte nje realitet, pavaresisht se eshte shume i hidhur e i papranueshem.

----------

